

Steve Jobs addresses lack of Mac design awards at WWDC  - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/steve-jobs-addresses-lack-of-mac-design-awards-at-wwdc/

======
mishmash
Yeah sounds credible to me. Last year had Snow Leopard which was primarily a
dev-oriented release - this year it's the iPhones/iPod/iPad.

I would speculate next year's will be all about the consumer and Mac OS X
10.7, could be wrong though.

------
TetOn
I doubt very seriously that next year will be the "Mac centric" year as Jobs
states; but I'd guess it will at least still be _there_ , and may well be more
of a focus...or at least 50% of the focus.

Seems to me that, of the two branches, iPhone OS is just the one that's
currently evolving more rapidly. WWDC attendees would be naturally most
curious/hungry for deep information about it. Desktop OS X won't even have a
major revision for some time yet...so why take a rote focus on "well, more of
the same Mac OS X" when pretty major changes are afoot in another, admittedly
closely related segment?

------
glhaynes
It would seem odd to me, though, for them to not have any Mac awards this year
and then bring them back next year. Why do that? Unless they have something
really big planned for Mac OS between now and then. (Though even if they do,
how many great apps to take advantage of it will be out within one year?)

Or to apply his statement that this year primarily focuses on iPhone OS and
maybe next year will be mostly about the Mac: maybe next year there won't be
any iPhone OS awards and they'll all be for Mac. Ummm, sorta doubt it. :)

~~~
Zev
_(Though even if they do, how many great apps to take advantage of it will be
out within one year?)_

This is probably grasping at straws, but maybe 10.7 will finally be focused on
Apple building something for the end user with all the nice APIs they've added
in on 10.5 and 10.6. Stable foundation, now to build something on top of it.
In this case, devs would already have a lot of the APIs.

~~~
tewks
You're right. That end user facing thing will be touch. After iPad, I want an
iMac with multitouch.

~~~
listic
But why? It seems to be well known that touch interfaces are uncomfortable for
prolonged interaction: your hand overlaps the display, gets tired, etc.

Maybe it's beneficial to have touch as additional input method, but it's not
obvious to me.

~~~
philwelch
MacBooks have multitouch already, it's just on a touchpad instead of the
screen. Unless Apple goes completely bananas over touchscreen keyboards and
releases a Nintendo DS style MacBook, all they'll probably do is embiggen the
touchpad.

